# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jim Morrison

## flurans ilia

_James Douglas Morrison u lind në 8 Dhjetor 1943 në Melbourne, Florida. Vdiq në menyrë misteroze ( ndoshta infrakt-zemre) në banjën e dhomës së hotelit të tij në Paris, Francë në 3 Korrik 1971. Eshtrat e tij prehen pranë varrit të Balzakut dhe shumë shkrimtarëve të tjerë. Përgjatë kësaj periudhe jetësore të rrufeshme prej njëzet e shtatë vjetësh, Jim Morrison e ka transformuar vetveten nga brilant e rrebel student në lëvizjet demokratike, në poet e këngë-autor origjinal, nga këngëtar legjendar rock n' rroll sharmant , në film prodhues dhe shkrimtar endacak. Jim ishte një artist avangardist në kërkim të pandërprerë. Rregjistroi shtat albume muzikore së bashku me grupin e tij The Doors ku pjesën më të madhe të këngëve i shkroi vet. Prodhoi dy filma të nderuara me çmime në atë kohë. Regjistroi në studio poezi të cilat më tej i publikoi në tre botime të ndryshme poetike. Si dhe padyshim imazhi i tij si legjendë roku kaptoi gjithandej kufijt e mbarë botës perëndimore. Finesa (ose kualiteti) i jetës artistike të këtij artisti të gjithanshëm ngelen shkrimet e tij. Në verën e vitit 1971, pak kohë para se të vdiste, kishte shkruar më tepër se gjashqind faqe me poezi, epigrame, lirika, ese, tregime dhe skenarë filmash. Për të poezia ishte një rrugë drejt prakticitetit dhe perfektshmëris jetësore. Si e tillë pjesa më e madhe e këtyre vargjeve janë shkruar nëpër blloqet dhe fletorkat e tij të shënimeve personale, nëpër aeroporte, nëpër autorugët gjigande të Amerikës, në turnetë e muzikës në Europë, pas skene, në bregdet lindje-perëndim, hotele, bare, restorante, taksi, gjithandej. Shumë prej tyre ngelën madje edhe të papërfunduara dhe papërpunuara si pasoj e vdekjes së parakohëshme të këtij poeti modern amerikan sikurse edhe një zëri të gjithë e kanë cilësuar._


*Hapja e valixhes*

Moment i Liris së ngujuar
kur mëndja hapet dhe
gjithësi e pafund' shfaqet
& shpirti është lëshuar të endet
shkëlqime & të ngatërruara kërkime
këtu & atje për mësues & shokë
Moment i Liris
si i burgosuri
përpëlitje qepallash nën Diell
si insekt mole
nga vrima e tij
udhëtimi i parë i një fëmije
larg prej shtëpie
Ky Moment i Magjishëm Lirie.

*I ikur në udhëtime*

Buri i ikur jashtë, në udhëtimet pafund të anijeve,
T'i shpëtoj mëkatit & thëthirrës të qyteteve,
vështrues i kërthizës së yjeve të mëngjesit,
nga kuverta e anijes gjer në shpinë,
kryq ekuatorit & interpreton rituale
që qartësojnë nën fokus vdekjen,
të rrezikshmen njohje,
që i jep një raport të ri të shkuarës.
Të ndihesh në rrethina të ç'djallimit të
ritualeve të së shkuarës,
të presësh, ose kërkoshë burërimin
nën influencën e armës, instruktimin
e vrasjes së fëmijërisë më tej,
i pavetëdijshëm,
për një moment...


*Udhëkryqet*

Udhëkryqet :
vënde ku fantazmat
jetojnë të vidhen në
veshët e udhëtarëve
duke i bërë kureshtar
për fatet e tyre.
Autostop pijesh :
" U thërras përsëri në errësirë
Zotave të fshehur në gjak"
- Hej si na thërret neve ?
Ti e di çmimin tonë.
Ai asnjiherë nuk ndryshon.
Vdekja jote do të jap jetë
& do të çlirojë ty nga
mizerabiliteti i fatit të vërtetë.
Por është tepër vonë.
- Po qe se të shoh përsëri
dhe flasë me ty & eci me ty,
nën shoqerinë tënde,
dhe pij mushtin e ajkës së kazanit
të bisedave të tua
thashë :
- Të riskoj ndryshkjen e shpirtit.
Të arrij për një moment
të grabis monedhat e floririt
në hambarin e anijes së piratëve
e të vendosem diku përgjithmonë
në lavdinë e pleqërisë.
- Si fytyra e të vendosurve diku
kurva helmonjëse & pijesh
fitore të përskuqura ushtarësh,
gjithsesi me triumfe & helmeta të çara,
lëkundëshëm nëpër karocat paralitike,
drejt pragut të rrugës së shenjtë.
(drita e çakmakut)
- Atëherë miku im më tej,
A mundesh ta përqeshësh vetveten ?!
- Jo.
- Shpejtë zërat tanë duhet të bëhen Një,
ose 1-shi duhet nga skena të largohet.


*Kuaj tropikal*

Deku i poshtëm i anijes
po digjet.
Stalla po merr fund
Fermerët rendin përjashta
Me kova uji ndër duar
Lëkura e kuajve po piqet.
Ata shqelmojnë muret e stallës,
( tmerri në sytë e kuajve
mundet të shqyej ose
përmbyti krejt qiellin.)
Flokë dëbore filluan mbi
ata, prej përallës të bien,
sirenat e këmbanoreve
zhurmonin në majat e direkëve.
Shumë prej dëshmitarëve
e kanë të vështirë,
të përshkruajnë detarët
posht flakëve në hambarë.
Deku po jepte shpirt nën flakë,
koha erdhi anijen për të braktisur.
Tashmë poshtë thellsisë së detit
buzëqeshje të dëshpëruara flluskonin
nëpër ajrin e ftohtë të natës
së shqetësuar.
Koridore tropikale
Thesare tropikale
çfarë na ka prurë kaq larg
prej të ngrohtit ekuator ?!
Tashmë që kemi nevoj për diçka
diçka krejt të re
ndërsa gjithçka tjetër po mbytet
mundet të kalërojmë gjithçka,
ndër sytë e kuajve,
t'i bëjmë ata të qajnë,
t'i vëmë veçse në gjumë.


_Shqipëroi Flurans Ilia_

----------


## flurans ilia

*JIM MORRISON*

Besoj intervista është një forëm e re artistike. Besoj intervista me vetveten është thelbi i krijimit. Duke pyetur vetveten dhe duke u përpjekur të gjesh përgjigje. Shkrimtari i përgjigjet njëkohësisht një radhe të pashpjegueshme më parë pyetjesh. Njësoj si të përgjigjesh ndaj pyetjeve në rolin e një dëshmitari. Kjo hapsirë e çuditshme ku përpiqesh të saktësosh diçka që ka ndodhur në të shkuarën dhe njëkohësisht duke u përpjekur sinqerisht të kujtosh çfarë ishe duke u përpjekur të bësh. Do ta quaja lojë-kryq ose më sakt ushtrim-mendor. Një intervist të jep një mundësi të kundërshtosh mëndjen tënde me pyetje, çka për mendimin tim, është edhe vet thelbi i artit në përgjithësi. Një intervist njëkohësisht të jep mundësi të përpiqesh të eleminosh të gjitha këto hapsira ndjenjash brenda ndërgjegjes sate. Duke të bërë qartësisht të shpjegueshëm, ekzaktësisht të saktë drejt e në pikën e duhur, mmm... jo dhjeraman, do të thoja. Forma e intervistës mbart në vetvete pararojën (avangardën) e dëshmis, debatit dhe lojë-kryqit te ushtrimit-mendor. Në qoftë se në intervist ti thua (nënkupto : dëshmon, debaton, ushtron) diçka, dije pra se nuk mundesh ta tërheqësh më mbas. Do të jetë tepër vonë. Si të thuash intervista është një moment vendimtar ekzistencialist.
Jam i mbërthyer tërësisht në lojën e artit dhe letërsis. Heronjtë e mi janë artistët dhe shkrimtarët. Gjithmonë kam dashur të shkruaj. Por njëkohësisht kam konstatuar se nuk është mirë që gjithmonë dora të rrëmbej penën dhe të filloj të lëvrij mbi fletën e bardhë pa patur të bëjë me mua vërtetësisht. Si të thuash duhet eliminuar shkrimi (nënkupto : krijimi) automatik. Por kjo dukuri asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur tek unë.
Natyrisht, kam shkruar disa poezi. Dikur, në klasë të pestë a të gjashtë fillore, shkrova poezinë "The Pony Express" që është edhe poezia ime e parë. Më tej në shkollë të mesme shkrova "Horse Latitudes" poezi në forëm ballade. Më kujtohet gjatë periudhës së shkollës së mesme e më tej kam mbajtur vazhdimisht shënime, fletë ditari, dorshkrime, etj, të cilat për arsye idiote, më sakt pa asnjë arsye të veçantë, i hodha të gjitha. I kisha mbajtur ato fletore prej një kohe të gjatë. Kisha shkruar ndër to përgjatë netëve të njëpasnjëshme pambarim. Por po qe se nuk do t'i kisha hedhur, asnjëherë më mbas nuk do të kisha shkruar diçka origjinale. Sepse ato nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse grumbullim mendimesh (ideshë) nga gjërat që kisha lexuar ose dëgjuar përgjatë përvojës time jetësore. Si të thuash ishin kopje iluzive të kësaj përvoje. Besoj sinqerisht se po qe se nuk do t'i kisha hedhur të gjitha, asnjëherë nuk do të isha individ i lirë.
Mmm... kam idenë se poezia e vërtetë nuk përpiqet të thotë (ose deklamoj) diçka. Ajo thjesht të jep çelsin e mundësive (ose përzgjedhjeve). Të hap të gjitha portat. Ti mund të hysh në cilëndo port prej tyre që e ke të hapur pëpara vetes dhe që e shikon të arsyeshme. Dhe është kjo besoj arsyeja e vetme që arti poetik ka kaq shumë vlera për mua sepse të drejton drejt përjetësisë. Si të thuash është i përjetshëm. Për aq kohë sa njerëzimi do të ekzistoj do të ketë fjalë dhe kombinime artistike fjalësh. Asgjë tjetër nuk mundet të mbijetojë kundrejt shkatërrimit total (holocaust) përveç poezisë, vargjeve dhe këngëve. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të mbaj përmendësh në memorjen e tij një roman të plotë fjalë për fjalë. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të mbaj përmendësh detaj për detaj sekuenca nga një filëm i plotë. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të transformojë nga ana materiale në idealistike dhe ta mbarti copë mbi copë ose imazh mbi imazh, në memorjen e tij një skulpturë apo pikturë. Por për aq kohë sa njerëzimi (humanizmi) do të ekzistojë, atëherë do të kemi vazhdimisht këngë dhe poezi.
Në qoftëse poezitë dhe këngët e mia kanë përciell tek ju diçka (ose gjithçka) , ka ndodhur pikërisht sepse kanë transmetuar tek njerës të ndryshëm reflektimin e kufijve të rrugëve që pikërisht ata kanë parë dhe thellësisht ndier të pasqyruara në to.

*Los Angeles, 1969 - '71*

_Shqipëroi Flurans Ilia_

----------

